

Cinémur, french iPhone app for movies in cinemas & on TV - Cinemur
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/cinemur/id596346457?mt=8
We launched our first iOS app today in France and got lots of positive feedbacks so far. 
Anyway, we know the app is not perfect and are looking for comments from demanding iPhone users. Please let us know.
======
Cinemur
We launched our first iOS app today in France and got lots of positive
feedbacks. Anyway, we know the app is not perfect and we are looking for more
comments from demanding iPhone users. Please let us know. Thanks.

------
joelezard
Amazing !

